# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Giúp đỡ Key bản quyền bob MK1 các bác ui

## khangscc

Tình hình là có cái BOB USB MK1 mà tìm mãi không có chổ nào bán key, trước có thấy bác nào bán key thì phải mà tìm chưa ra, nay bác nào biết giúp em với ạ, em mua ạ :Wink:  mà có free thì đạ tạ ạ :Smile: 
Thứ 2 là bác nào dùng rồi chỉ em cách đầu cái Tool set zero dao với ạ
Cảm ơn các bác

----------


## Ona

Bác phải cung cấp cái activation code và serial number mới mua được chứ

----------


## khangscc

Của em ạ: 
MUIV-DALW-OSSC-TVQU
Serial: 054119
 Cảm ơn các bác, bác nào có inbox em nha

----------


## jimmyli

> j0YIrDEbvP2B39dStEzoaDeqXuwd4I0ik3wNNFa+2584Klw2nV  Le5Oyr/5PM79uRGOww1R0UB+4jdxPP3zRpRcyX97SOSrQ0TpMrFCJl64c  hTZrQe5qAwpWOuyX5WuW3





> j0YIrDEbvP2B39dStEzoaMQIyZGbePlOvdjYNKpa4Cwu5TklIP  UYNYdG2TFv5wfzAHxM92c+7cHkZzv/J0qqZvSJ0XXVggY+ud+SVV/68A50fvC514PpeNdhcSNP3C/0





> j0YIrDEbvP2B39dStEzoaKeLWd9R8ehqLQsJqQw+QbR8oF3mBm  CeIaBWOSDutL6D+KwxgN1aHhAGa0krrTDRUE4zvMDnd2ofEbct  TnyxjWpai2HUZ/WLHSU+GLMleIJJ


check thử 3 cái này nha bạn được thì lưu lại mà sài  :Big Grin:

----------

khangscc, thuhanoi

----------


## khangscc

Cảm ơn bác nha, tối về em thử

----------


## khangscc

Cảm ơn bác Jimmyli nhiều nhé, mã ok rồi bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Ông jmily giỏi gớm ha

----------

khangscc

----------


## Nguyen Phi Long

MUGE-ADHU-NBQR-ACPU
serial: 0562314
Cảm ơn

----------

